# Spot the EV



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I spotted it! Way to go and have fun with your car. Do you have a web page with some specs for it?


Brute Force said:


> http://www.knopnews2.com/index.php?...2322:sandhills-open-road-challenge&Itemid=105
> 
> I had my EV at the Sandhills Open Road Challenge last weekend. It didn't go as fast or as far as I wanted. But nothing broke this year, so I'm putting it in the win column.
> 
> In car video to follow.


----------

